# Italian tutor in Milano



## Satch

Hi,

I'm looking for an Italian tutor in Milano who will come to my office to teach - does anyone have any recommendations? What is the going rate per hour or for a 2 hour lesson?

Thanks!


----------



## Dav2007

Hi Satch!

I' m Davide from Verona.
I think the rate could be approximately 35 € per hour if the tutor has to get to your office.

Good luck with your tutor hunting! 

Regards,
Davide

P.S. 
if, by any chance, you come to Verona, feel free to contact me. You could improve your Italian and I could improve my English.


----------



## emanuele

*Language exchange*



Satch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for an Italian tutor in Milano who will come to my office to teach - does anyone have any recommendations? What is the going rate per hour or for a 2 hour lesson?
> 
> Thanks!


Satch,
I'm an Italian professional living in Milan who needs to improve his English.
Would you be interested in exchanging Italian lessons with English?
We could do off work hours (or lunch break) in person or via Skype.
I'm not an experienced teacher but my wife is so I'm plenty of training materials in case you would like to focus on grammar/excercises more than on conversation.

How does it sound to you?

Regards,
Emanuele


----------



## Eleonora

Hi,
While I was replying, I noticed that this announcement is very old.
I'm an Italian teacher...just in case feel free to contact me.
Regards
Eleonora


----------



## Pauliro

*italian lessons*

hello Eleonora. I'm looking for an Italian teacher, for having individual lessons. I'm based in Milano.


----------

